# NOS record 10 for C50



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all, 
A few shots of the C50 that i've had for a year now with its new NOS Record 10s for 2012 summer! (1000 kms in it for 350€) 

What do you think of the derailleur cable setup behind bars, better curves nice feeling imho.























































enjoy and love your comments


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent!! The detail shots are beautiful... How about a full body shot, for perspective.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*3 angles*

on 3 different angles.....




























next up is a set of titanium shamals..............


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful! why do you have a lifesaver on the wall?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Kenacycle said:


> Beautiful! why do you have a lifesaver on the wall?


I have a whole collection of vintage stuff from old boats


----------

